# Wellness, Fromm or Innova



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm debating what to feed my new puppy (umm well assuming that one tests out to meet my wants .. they're only 10 days old now!). I feed my senior dog BB Wilderness Senior, but thought I would try a food that is not so high in protein until he's grown then switch him over to a high protein, grain free food. My current choices are:

Fromm LBP - not available locally so would have to always order
Wellness LBP - Wellness is available locally (not sure about the LBP formula)
Innova LBP - available locally

(although I will probably order online, I like the idea of feeding something I can also get locally just in case something happens and I don't get the food in before the current bag is fed).

I don't want to feed any of the $80 dollar/bag foods .. sorry I just think that's crazy, however, I do want to feed a good food in the mid price range. As far as I know, all these run $50-something a bag.

If you feed one of these foods, I would love to hear your impressions of it. I know that Innova had a recall recently, but it wasn't for this formula and I still have them on my list because, again, I can also get it locally.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Of the three choices, Fromm.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Do you use it or have you? I'm interested in hearing the whys as well. I know that people say that Wellness is a good company, yet I don't see that many people use it and would like to know why so I can make an informed decision m'self!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I feed Innova to my cats currently and Innova dog food to my dog when Chicken Soup brand isn't available. She's done well on it previously and every time we've used it as a substitute. No issues.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I only have first hand knowledge of Wellness and Fromm

I feed Fromm, never had any issues and my dogs love it

My mom tried Wellness with one of her dogs and she didn't do well with it so she switched her back to her original food. She didn't like eating it and her coat went duller then usual


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I fed Fromm for a while, I think for 2 big bags, lol.
They did well on it, but it was too expensive for me, I couldn't get it locally so I ordered it online and that meant more $$$.

I had my dogs on Innova til the recall a few weeks ago, I'm now switching to Merrick Whole Earth Farms for the time being, but to be honest I was happiest with Innova for my three dogs, one adult and two seniors.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm feeding my dogs Fromm grain free. They love it! Glossy soft coats. Firm stools with very low odor. I am having one big issue though. My terrier mix is putting on too much weight even though I feed for a lesser weight dog. Switched to weight management formula & still think we might have an issue. Highly recommend. My 11 year old shepherd is doing terrific on it.


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

I've been feeding Fromm's Gold LBP to my 5 month old for 3 months, and she seems to be doing really well on it - great growth (moderate - not too fast!), shiny coat, normal stools. I add in a little canned food or mashed sweet potatoes. I got my first bag from Amazon, but I asked my local store if they could order it for me, and they did, so maybe you could check to see if your store could do that too.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

All four of my dogs are on Fromm and are doing great on it! I probably wouldn't feed wellness because I think it's manufactured by Diamond which has had a lot of recalls over the years. I've never fed innova so I don't really have any input there but I know of some people who use it and have good results.

The Fromm four star formulas are designed to be easily rotated among the different flavors which is considered a good thing to help prevent allergies(rotating between different animal proteins). My vote is for Fromm! But as always it's whatever your dog does best on.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

I feed Fromm and all is good. I rotate the flavors and my dog scarfs it down. I buy the medium-sized bag at about $35, but it isn't the grain free. I used to feed grain free, but have had to cut back on some expenses, so am going with what I am comfortable with for now. That bag lasts about 3 weeks as I only have 1 dog.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

All three are good foods. I would pick Fromm, personally, because I trust the company more than either Natura (who is owned now by Proctor & Gamble), or Wellness (who is now owned by the Berwind Corporation). Fromm is still family owned and manufactures all of their own food in their own facility. Natura, as far as I know, still makes their lines of food in the same facility they did before being aquired by P&G, and there doesn't seem to have been many changes in their foods since the acquisition (though the recent recall may be a sign that things have indeed changed since P&G took over). Welness outsources some of their production. 

As I said, I think they are all fine foods, but those are the reasons, in a nutshell, why I would choose Fromm from those three companies.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks. Very helpful!


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

I feed innova. Mostly because we can get it locally and he was having lots of digestive issues. His bet recommended a probiotic, but he's bad at taking pills and innova has a probiotic in it. It's really helped his digestion. Since the recall, though I haven't been able to get it locally, so I may look into something else.


----------



## GermanShepherdDog (Mar 26, 2012)

Honestly, I don't like any of them much but out of those three, I'd go with Innova.


----------

